# Olympic team member 2024



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, I'm betting if she chose to, she could be


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*?????*

Well at least you have her using the right type of bow lol Missed you guys at the running bear.. just a bit wet ..... ted don`t be getting her some thing with wheels if you want her in olympics


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

We were actually down shooting the field champs in Peterborough. Northbay was certainly closer, but mom and dad could look after the wee one in Peterborough, so the choice was easy


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

great form already :thumb:

cool pic's hoody


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Little archer!!*

Priceless Andrew....
Just gotta love those moments.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

So, let's build the 2024 Canadian Archery Team!!!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Stash said:


> So, let's build the 2024 Canadian Archery Team!!!


Man that's a deep hook: Glad to see everybodys already starting out with carbons. Now if we can just find a 10 inch metal riser


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Good to see the kids shooting. :thumb:

Just think. By this time next year they'll be taller than Sean.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm sure Stash Jr.s already taller than araz :lol:

cool pic Stash, I see the lil dudes already got the 90m stare


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

pintojk said:


> I'm sure Stash Jr.s already taller than araz :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I just need to steer him away from the Dark Side in his formative years. Nothin' but spots from now on... :wink:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey, hoody - your little one doing anything on a Friday night, say, in 2023?


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Stash said:


> Hey, hoody - your little one doing anything on a Friday night, say, in 2023?


What, you running a dating service for the little guy now :wink:

Great photos of the kids  thanks for sharing guys


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Stash said:


> Hey, hoody - your little one doing anything on a Friday night, say, in 2023?


Oh, she won't be dating til AT LEAST the 2028 olympics


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*ha ha!*



hoody123 said:


> Oh, she won't be dating til AT LEAST the 2028 olympics


I kind of knew that was coming..

great picks guys.. 

G


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Grey Eagle said:


> What, you running a dating service for the little guy now :wink:


Well, Laura will be a bit long in the tooth by then, and Emma, well, Saturday night is still open. :wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Stash said:


> Well, Laura will be a bit long in the tooth by then, and Emma, well, Saturday night is still open. :wink:


I don't know Stash Jr. looks like trouble Eagle :lol:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Well, he's a snappy dresser...Canadian Team uniform for 2024:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Stash said:


> Well, he's a snappy dresser...Canadian Team uniform for 2024:



what ..... no fish hook :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Stash said:


> Well, he's a snappy dresser...Canadian Team uniform for 2024:


LOL.. you do realize there are child cruelty laws.................


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

hoody123 said:


> Oh, she won't be dating til AT LEAST the 2028 olympics


Hoody123 - Maybe this is what you need!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I think I just might print me a few copies of that there form!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

hoody123 said:


> I think I just might print me a few copies of that there form!


You are far more Liberal than I am. :zip:


----------

